
Tesla Plans to Acquire Maxwell Technologies in Deal Valued at $218M - Elof
http://fortune.com/2019/02/04/tesla-maxwell-technologies/
======
Elof
I’m hopeful that this means Tesla will Open Source Maxwell’s patients -
[https://patents.justia.com/assignee/maxwell-technologies-
inc](https://patents.justia.com/assignee/maxwell-technologies-inc)

